# Switching from Potty Pads to Outside



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

We have only 3 potty pads left from the last pack I bought and since the weather has finally gotten better I said to my husband "Let's start outside-training Sprout -- TODAY!" He agreed, so here we go! I just got back inside from taking the baby out and he peed on the lawn ... I made a huge deal over it and next time will bring some treats out too. Here we go .......... he's doing SO good with his potty pads but I hate having them in the house (my nose is wicked sensitive so I can't keep a wet pad around, but don't want to spend so much $$ on blazing through them fast), and the outdoors is a giant potty pad just waiting for him ......... so it's outside to potty we go!









Wish us luck!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Sprout will do great! I switched Kosmo as soon as it got nice out and he's doing both outside now all the time. Just took him a while to realize it was ok to poo





















I do still keep a pad in his exercise are when we're gone during the day since he's not at the age where he can hold it longer yet, one more month














I freaked out too when he went outside for the first time


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great. It's good you're getting the training done now while he's still a pup. I prefer outdoor potty training too. I haven't had any luck with Hannah, she holds it until she gets back inside & runs to her potty pad. But she's 5 yrs old, so I may not be able to retrain. Even Boo hasn't been able to make a good impression on her with his outdoor potty.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Good luck! That has got to be very exciting! I wish I could do that with Mia but living in an apartment holds us back from that! I agree, potty pads can be very expensive!!! Keep us posted on his progress!!! I am sure that Sprout will do just fine!!! 

Way to go Sprout!! You are a big boy now!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Good luck, guys! You'll do great!!

Don't forget your Poochie bells!! I didn't even have him ring them--we just kept them on the door and just him hearing them ring when we took him out he then learned in a matter of days that if HE rang we'd bring him out! Never mind that he also rings when he's bored, left alone in the kitchen, needs more food, needs more water...























Best of luck!!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Never mind that he also rings when he's bored, left alone in the kitchen, needs more food, needs more water...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL ... my friend's dogs do that too, it's so cute!! They are clever little critters, these pups.









We ended up having a "stroke of genius" today ... our apartment has a TINY backyard and we were planning to fence the whole thing in with chicken wire, but then we turned our eyes on our little square garden area (just a patch of weedy dirt right now, we have not planted anything) and thought ... AHA!!! 

So we are going to make Sprout's Garden. We will fence in the little square, put down some pavers so he won't get muddy feet and I can easily locate and pick up the poops. We can hose down the pavers every now and again too. Also we will put a couple of plant hanger stakes in there with hanging plants to pretty it up a bit. Then I want to get a little sign that says "Sprout's Garden" ... lol ... anyway, we are excited, and I think Sprout will like going outside, and being able to frisk around in his little "garden" and get fresh air!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh, good luck!! You might be surprised to find that your lil one may even prefer to go potty outside. That happened with us. Benny caught on rather quickly to going outdoors. He would ignore the pad, and wait till we went outside and then go potty.







I still leave the pad out if I'm going to be our for an extended amount of time, but rarely do I come home and find a deposit on the pad.

Good luck!!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

How's the outside training going? I've started taking Jasmyne out to potty and she won't! You'd think she'd have to go first thing in the morning, but she'll just sniff around and play and then go straight to her potty pad inside as soon as we go in. I even took her potty pad outside and she won't even use it outside! What a princess!

Judie and Jasmyne


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Good luck and it will be great. I only used pads during the potty training time....mostly so Jeffery would have something to "go" on when we weren't home. He goes out side and since he's older can old it for a very long time.

I also trained him to ring a bell (that I hung from the door knob about 3 inches from the floor). He rings it when he wants to go outside, whether it's to play or potty.

Jeffery hasn't had to use a pad in over a year. I still have one near his kennel, but I doubt he knows what it's for anymore.


----------



## anoshec (May 2, 2007)

> Sprout will do great! I switched Kosmo as soon as it got nice out and he's doing both outside now all the time. Just took him a while to realize it was ok to poo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, I am new to the forum and was wondering how you convinced Kosmo it was okay to go outside. We just picked up Kimi from the breeder on Friday and she had him using potty pads. Even in the morning after he has held it all night long he will hold it until he gets back inside. I am trying to convince him it is okay to go outside and have even taken some of his used potty pads outside to help him. He just sniffs and walks away. If I stay outside for a long time and he absolutely has to go he will run to our concrete patio but wont do it on the grass. Please help.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=367616
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a similar problem with Lilly. She was pee pad trained and then when the weather got nicer I wanted her to go outside too. She didn't get it at first and she would hold it for hours if we were out and about until she got home to her pee pad. She never had a problem getting the poop done outside though, lol. I don't really know what made her "get it" but I just took her to the grass and said "go potty" over and over. Eventually she went once and I acted overly happy so she knew I was excited that she had peed outside. Now, the second she gets onto grass she pees. THe only problem with this is that if we are outside but there is no grass she will not go. This made it difficult in the winter because there is definitely no grass to be found in Boston in the winter

Good luck getting Kimi to go outside!!


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

that is so awesome, i hope sprout is making his momma proud by going potty outside. i had so many problems with my bentley going potty on the carpet here and there. i started taking him outside to potty and it's been about 3 weeks or so and he's got the hang of it. he hasnt used his peepad in over a week. i guess he prefers it outside. good luck sprout and his mommy!


----------

